# XGL alles spiegelverkehrt ! GELÖST !

## CooSee

hallo,

habe gestern XGL aktualisiert und nach einem neustart ist alles spiegelverkehrt.

schaut lustig aus,... konnte leider keinen screenshot machen.

sonst bin ich völlig begeistert von GenToo !!!

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## manuels

(...und wieder einer mehr...)   :Very Happy: 

Moin & willkommen,

aus welchem Portage-Overlay hast du denn deine E-Builds?

Was haste für ne Grafikkarte?

----------

## CooSee

 *manuels wrote:*   

> (...und wieder einer mehr...)  
> 
> Moin & willkommen,
> 
> aus welchem Portage-Overlay hast du denn deine E-Builds?
> ...

 

hallo,

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.

Portage-Overlay " http://www.tripthelight.net/xgloverlay xgl-coffee ", wie es im XGL-WiKi steht.

Nvidia A6600-GT AGP an zwei Monitoren - Xinerama.

habe gestern ein " svn up " vom Overlay gemacht und neu emerged, sonst die scripte nicht verändert.

nach einem neustart, ist die komplette Oberfläche spiegelverkehrt incl. Schriften.

wollte ein Screenshot mit " Ksnapshot " machen, aber da alles spiegelverkehrt ist, war es mir unmöglich irgendein Button zu entziffern. 

komischerweise zeigt " Ksnapshot " im vorschau Fenster ein normales Desktop!!!

CooSee '  Ya

----------

## Anarcho

Doppelt gespiegelt ist ja wieder ohne Spiegelung, oder?

----------

## CooSee

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Doppelt gespiegelt ist ja wieder ohne Spiegelung, oder?

 

hallo,

habe ein Screenshot gemacht, nach langem hin und her klicken.

[IMG]http://www.bilder-hosting.de/tbnl/33WNH.png[/IMG]

Xinerama Screenshot.

CooSee '  Ya

----------

## misterjack

lösung: man nehme einen spiegel *scnr*

----------

## franzf

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> lösung: man nehme einen spiegel *scnr*

 

LOL!!11!

Naja, kann aber gefährlich werden, für die psychische Stabilität des Betroffenen.

Bei vielen Leuten löst es Depressionen und sonstige negative psychische Effekte aus, wenn man sich den Spiegel vorhält...

Das können viele überhaupt nicht ab...

 :Razz: 

----------

## buthus

wenn du einen crt monitor benutzt könnte man auch die ablenkung umbauen.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *buthus wrote:*   

> wenn du einen crt monitor benutzt könnte man auch die ablenkung umbauen.  

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Sorry, die Antworten sind denk ich net soo konstruktiv, weil keiner eine Ahnung hat...

Aber du solltest dich freuen  :Smile: 

So lange das Problem besteht läuft für dich die Zeit rückwärts!!!   :Laughing:  

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> habe gestern XGL aktualisiert und nach einem neustart ist alles spiegelverkehrt.
> 
> 

 

liegt an compiz:

```
USE=-aiglx emerge compiz
```

ab Version 0.0.7_p20060321-r1 ist das schon eingebaut

----------

## CooSee

 *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   

>  *CooSee wrote:*   hallo,
> 
> habe gestern XGL aktualisiert und nach einem neustart ist alles spiegelverkehrt.
> 
>  
> ...

 

hallo,

danke das war die Lösung  :Smile: 

jetzt ist ein anderes Problem entstanden und zwar sind die Fensterleisten fehlerhaft, keine buttons - minimieren - vollbild - schliessen.

ist nicht unbedingt wichtig, XGL ist eh nur eine spielerei oder um bei WinDooF Usern anzugeben  :Wink: 

CooSee '  Ya

----------

## pir187

Ich habe mich zwar noch nicht getraut, Xgl auf meinem Hauptsystem einzusetzen, weiß aber trotzdem Rat *freu*.

Du musst, wie im Wiki-Eintrag beschrieben, noch bestimmte compiz-Parameter setzen, damit die Fensterbuttons erscheinen. Moment, ich schau mal...

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xstartup

 :

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &
```

Zu finden ist der Artikel unter http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL#Setting_up_KDM.

Schau Dir das genau an, ich kenne ja Deine Konfiguration nicht. Bin mir aber sicher, dass das der fehlende Baustein ist.

Gruß, pir187

----------

## manuels

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> jetzt ist ein anderes Problem entstanden und zwar sind die Fensterleisten fehlerhaft, keine buttons - minimieren - vollbild - schliessen.

 

Das Problem ist, dass der windowmanager compiz noch nicht für kde fertig implementiert ist.

Du kannst allerdings compiz für gnome kompilieren (natürlich [und leider] mit allen gnome abhängigkeiten) und unter kde laufen lassen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *CooSee wrote:*   jetzt ist ein anderes Problem entstanden und zwar sind die Fensterleisten fehlerhaft, keine buttons - minimieren - vollbild - schliessen. 
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass der windowmanager compiz noch nicht für kde fertig implementiert ist.
> 
> Du kannst allerdings compiz für gnome kompilieren (natürlich [und leider] mit allen gnome abhängigkeiten) und unter kde laufen lassen.

 

Läuft bei Dir Xinerama unter KDE mit XGL?

Bei mir ging das nicht mehr... lt. Screenshot geht es ja auch nicht...

G. R.

----------

## milk_auf_ex

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> jetzt ist ein anderes Problem entstanden und zwar sind die Fensterleisten fehlerhaft, keine buttons - minimieren - vollbild - schliessen.

 

USE="-menu -aiglx" emerge compiz

mfg

----------

## manuels

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Läuft bei Dir Xinerama unter KDE mit XGL?
> 
> Bei mir ging das nicht mehr... lt. Screenshot geht es ja auch nicht...
> 
> G. R.

 

nee, ich nutze kein xinerama use flag. KDE läuft unter XGL, aber ohne compiz (hatte keinen bock, die gnome-abhängigkeiten zu mergen, ich warte bis es auch ohne diese läuft).

```
USE="-menu -aiglx" emerge compiz
```

wahrscheinlich brauchst du auch das gnome-use flag.

aber bitte alles in die /etc/portage/package.use schreiben & nicht direkt in der shell setzen ^^

----------

## CooSee

 *milk_auf_ex wrote:*   

>  *CooSee wrote:*   jetzt ist ein anderes Problem entstanden und zwar sind die Fensterleisten fehlerhaft, keine buttons - minimieren - vollbild - schliessen. 
> 
> USE="-menu -aiglx" emerge compiz
> 
> mfg

 

hallo,

danke das hat geholfen  :Smile: 

schade das Xinerama ( noch ) nicht funktioniert !

danke an alle die geantwortet haben.

komme eigentlich von Debian ( seit " Slink " ), aber was GenToo kann, davon träumen viele Debianer... maybe !

!!! GenToo is UniQue !!!

CooSee '  Ya

----------

